
Actual Reality vs. The Lies the World Tells You - Mz
http://raisingfutureadults.blogspot.com/2017/06/actual-reality-vs-lies-world-tells-you.html
======
urahara
Great post, bad advice from society can be devastating for special people, and
there is a lot of work which can be done to make them comfortable and their
boundaries respected.

